# mehrzeiliger Text in JLabel



## winter2 (30. Dez 2004)

Hallo,

ich möchte einen Hinweistext in einem JLabel unterbringen. Leider passt er nicht in eine Zeile (und ich kann/möchte das JLabel auch nicht horizontal breiter machen). Wie kann ich einen Zeilenumbruch an einer bestimmten Stelle erreichen?

Meine Idee war: lblBemerkung.setText("Das ist ein \n\r Hinweistext.");

Das klappt aber leider nicht. Oder muß ich ein anderes Steuerelement nehmen?


----------



## Beni (30. Dez 2004)

Du kannst einem JLabel HTML übergeben:


```
label.setText( "<html>ich bin ein sehr langer
Text mit einem Umbruch</html>" );
```


----------



## L-ectron-X (30. Dez 2004)

```
lblBemerkung.setText("<html>Das ist ein Hinweistext.
Text in der zweiten Zeile</html>");
```
Edit: Beni war schneller. :wink:


----------

